# Best weight/support belt you have used?



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Basically as the title suggests, what's the best weight/support belt you have used. Only looking for a training belt, not a huge thick power-lifting belt. A friend of mine has one of those Cardillo betls and the leather is really supple and moulds to your body but they are properly expensive, happy to spend the money as i will get so much use out of it but would be interesting to hear of any other brands people like.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Basically as the title suggests, what's the best weight/support belt you have used. Only looking for a training belt, not a huge thick power-lifting belt. A friend of mine has one of those Cardillo betls and the leather is really supple and moulds to your body but they are properly expensive, happy to spend the money as i will get so much use out of it but would be interesting to hear of any other brands people like.


Schiek... i use it for squatting and deadlifting and sometime bent over rows...

They are great tbh. My back isnt good and ive had a few issues with it but this keeps everything in place.

They even do them in pink i believe so with you being a bit feminine they will suit you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Schiek... i use it for squatting and deadlifting and sometime bent over rows...
> 
> They are great tbh. My back isnt good and ive had a few issues with it but this keeps everything in place.
> 
> They even do them in pink i believe so with you being a bit feminine they will suit you


Very funny! I have a Schiek belt at the moment but its only the 4" one, its ok but i think i need the bigger one as i dont feel like it offers much support. Also i got a medium and i can pull it to its tightest but still need it tighter, suppose that is a good thing but its annoying still.

Tbh im surprised you need a belt with the minuscule weights you lift :whistling:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Very funny! I have a Schiek belt at the moment but its only the 4" one, its ok but i think i need the bigger one as i dont feel like it offers much support. Also i got a medium and i can pull it to its tightest but still need it tighter, suppose that is a good thing but its annoying still.
> 
> Tbh im surprised you need a belt with the minuscule weights you lift :whistling:


w**ker :lol: Im on an x small belt :lol: I went to try a medium thinking normal and youd need be a fat ****er to use that.... of yeah you 

I have to use it even warming up on squats mate my backs is bad... i squat 180kg and can deadlift 210kg now  im getting there


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> w**ker :lol: Im on an x small belt :lol: I went to try a medium thinking normal and youd need be a fat ****er to use that.... of yeah you
> 
> I have to use it even warming up on squats mate my backs is bad... i squat 180kg and can deadlift 210kg now  im getting there


Thats a cute deadlift, i bent over row 190kg last night


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A friends got one of these, he loves it. Looks smart too.

http://www.zuluglove.com/new--weight-lifting-belt--bodybuild-olympic-girevoy-crossfit--royal-zulu--size-1-60-p.asp

I just use a old belt that's left lying around the gym, need to get myself one ideally


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thats a cute deadlift, i bent over row 190kg last night


t**t :lol: Your bent over row is debatable on form though hahaha its more like a fcked up shrug if i remember correctly :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> A friends got one of these, he loves it. Looks smart too.
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/new--weight-lifting-belt--bodybuild-olympic-girevoy-crossfit--royal-zulu--size-1-60-p.asp
> 
> I just use a old belt that's left lying around the gym, need to get myself one ideally


Hmm see thats more of a powerlifting one, really thick which i dont like mate. Looks good though.



> t**t :lol: Your bent over row is debatable on form though hahaha its more like a fcked up shrug if i remember correctly :lol:


Well Mr Dorian Yates uses the same method.......guess we both have terrible backs :cool2:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hmm see thats more of a powerlifting one, really thick which i dont like mate. Looks good though.
> 
> Well Mr Dorian Yates uses the same method.......guess we both have terrible backs :cool2:


Dont compare yourself to DY you skinny t**t :lol: all i can see on you back is back fat


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Dont compare yourself to DY you skinny t**t :lol: all i can see on you back is back fat


I didnt compare.......just simply pointing out that in a strong breeze during a lat spread, we'd take off.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I didnt compare.......just simply pointing out that in a strong breeze during a lat spread, we'd take off.


I disagree... your heavily weighted so you wouldn't take off ie your a fatty


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I disagree... your heavily weighted so you wouldn't take off ie your a fatty


*you're

Back to school mate (and the gym too you tiny cnut)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> *you're
> 
> Back to school mate (and the gym too you tiny cnut)


You knows there is no comeback when you have to check grammar.... time to retire old chap  Now *YOU'RE* 30 its all down hill


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Schiek lever belt.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

i use this and never had any problems

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/rehband-power-line-back-support.html


----------



## Craig198601 (Apr 16, 2015)

Strengthshop is were you want to look for a belt mate there top quality


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty much any Schiek's Sports belts. I use Leather Contour Lifting Belt Large Model 2004L.


----------

